# My custom Autism Awareness LGB car



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

As many here know, I am on the autism spectrum. I wanted a special car with an autism theme to it. I used an old LGB BTO club convention passenger car I got real cheap. I then found images over on Google to print. I printed them on photo paper, then used UHU glue to adhere them to the car. While not weatherproof, it will work great on my indoor railway or on nice days outside. Enjoy! Mike


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey, cool! 
Hmm, might eventually convince myself to do similar.


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Interesting design and looks well done. What does the 2nd word say: U... I can't quite read it.

Regards,
Peter.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Beddhist said:


> Interesting design and looks well done. What does the 2nd word say: U... I can't quite read it.


Unique.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

If you want to do your own, just google search "Autism Awareness" and go to the images. Thats were I got the clip art to save and print. I did test prints on regular paper to get sizing, then printed on the photo paper. You could also get decal paper at the office store. I just used what we had on hand. If it falls off, then I will get the decal paper. Mike


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I like it Mike. Thanks for sharing, gives me ideas.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

Clip art is really helpful when trying to design a unique set of graphics. I used similar logic when trying to create billboard boxcars for the Brandywine & Gondor Railroad. Of course, nobody makes graphics for Middle Earth, but the clip art allowed me to create some nice effects.



















That is a great car with a great message.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Love those cars Dave! What engines are you pulling those thru middle earth with? I am big fan of all things middle earth. Mike


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

Right now I have two sparkies (1 Indie, 1 LGB 0-4-0) and four live steamers (Roundhouse Millie, Regner DeWinton, Accucraft Dora, and Roundhouse ALCO 2-6-2t WWI trench locomotive). Photos below:























































It may be some time until I can get another live steamer, but I'm hooked. I suppose any new B&GRR locomotives will be live steam.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I just bought myself a Mamod 32mm gauge live steam set. I will make an Autism car for it as well. I would love a Millie or one of the Katies in kit form from RH. But thats not in the budget now or anytime soon. I love the name on the 2-6-2T Its Gandalf the grey! So fitting with its colors. A Regner Willi would also be of interst to me, but rare to see second hand, and it was a stretch to get the Mamod set at $300 shipped to me. Mike


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*LGB 2-4-0 ready to ship*

Hi Mike,

It has taken awhile but the LGB 2-4-0 that I promised is finally ready to ship to you.

















It is now packed, sealed and ready to take to the UPS Store once I address it.

I think you will like it.

Jerry

Update: The 2-4-0 and Tender are now in the hands of UPS and enroute to Mike.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To get better power pickup with this engine, I added pickups to the rear truck. Track power already runs from the engine to the rear tender socket and metal wheels are already on this tender.
I just modified the LGB add wheel brush holder to mount on the back side of the truck.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> To get better power pickup with this engine, I added pickups to the rear truck. Track power already runs from the engine to the rear tender socket and metal wheels are already on this tender.
> I just modified the LGB add wheel brush holder to mount on the back side of the truck.


Hi Dan,

I have done the same both with the 69232/2-4-0 tenders and with other LGB tenders.








Funny thing is that I don't remember this conversion or where that particular tender is now.

With the 2-4-0s I usually put LGB Ball Bearing Wheels in a trailing boxcar or coach but I became concerned about whether all LGB locos were designed to back feed track power to the loco via the tender's rear socket.

Unfortunately, as I've told Mike, the LGB 69232 sound board quit working and I don't know of anyone (you or Train-Li?) who can fix it.

The 2-4-0 circuit board also quit working but Mike is going to convert to battery power so that is not a problem.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, that is exactly how I added power to my tender as I have not seen ball bearing wheels for the small wheels in that tender.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Jerry, that is exactly how I added power to my tender as I have not seen ball bearing wheels for the small wheels in that tender.


Hi Dan,

I don't know of anyone who makes small ball bearing wheels.

I'm not positive that is even my photo or my tender.

Jerry


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

For me, track power is moot. I went to the dark side (dead rail) society last year with onboard batteries, which this engine will get in due time. Both of my Kalamazoo 4-4-0's have been converted, which solves thier poor power pickup issue. Next on my G scale loco want list is one of the Lionel PRR 4-4-2's and a few of the shorty PRR coaches Lionel did in large scale. Maybe this fall or next spring, unless something turns up sooner. Thanks again Jerry! Mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Train has arrived at my place safe and sound, many thanks to Jerry, she will head to the decaling and battery shop soon. Need to pick up some more Tamiya style battery plugs at the RC hobby shop. Mike


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Mike Toney said:


> Train has arrived at my place safe and sound
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

I hope you have many years of fun with it.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I traded my marklin stuff in for a LGB 2073D Eurovapor 0-6-2 and 2 Euro passenger cars. Needed a Euro loco to pull my Euro style Autism coach. I have plans for other special 2 axle cars for this train. It was between this engine at a 2119d Mogul. The moguls need more than my 7.2vt battery set up to run well and still slow down noticiably in my R1 curves, espicially in the "S" curve. But the little Austian U series do just fine. He did have one of the 3078 green French 0-6-0's but it was an early run and more of a collectable than one to modify to onboard battery. I started decaling the tender of the engine that Jerry sent me. Going to go see how well the decals nestled down over the rivits and hopefully decal up side 2. Mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If no reverse loops then a battery car behind the engine would work for many LGB engines as they have a connection on the rear for track power. Of course power would go to the track, but on a small layout with only one engine on it it would not matter much.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Dan, I take the time to eliminate the track pickups, the effect of feeding the track, added drag of the skates/wheel brushes cuts into run time. I found the LGB or any brand engines run more freely without the added drag they create. I have that old 2073d in pieces right now in my bench, had to split my battery back into 2 banks of 3 cells on each side to fit around the motor hump in the chassis. I absolutely hate battery cars, I like them onboard the locomotive whenever possible. Takes some thinking and engineering to make it happen. I am blessed with an ablity to see how the batteries will fit in my mind if I just sit and stare at the engine with it all torn down. Cant do math to save my life, but I can visulize how things fit together. Mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Here are some progress pics, I finaly got the decals to seal up to the LGB plastic, sealed them with a clear top coat. Tender is done, cab is done but still tacky so no pic of the cab. 6 cell Nimah battery is installed, wired to a DPDT toggle, one way is forward, other is charging. Have to see how long the LGB headlight bulb lives, battery voltage with no load is 7.2vt. My hope is with the motor load it drops to near the 5-6 volts that LGB used. I removed the smoke unit, kills battery duration and isn't realistic. If I want smoke I will run live steam. I normaly run Onyx batteries from Hobbytown, but lack of funds demands I use my older used batteries that came with some of the RC cars I have bought. Still a decent battery, espicaly for a low amp draw train. Mike


----------

